# "Not Straightforward" Timelines



## Rey S. (Sep 9, 2016)

*&quot;Not Straightforward&quot; Timelines*

Hello all,

There are some of us that receive the "not straightforward" email. Some would have to wait a long time, others less. Lets start this thread to post our "new" post-straightforward-email timelines. Also this can be a good place to discuss and voice some of our concerns.

Here is mine:

*Type of visa: Spouse (Husband) Settlement
Online application: 19 Aug 2016
Biometrics: 24 Aug 2016
Not Straightforward Email: 04 Nov 2016*


----------



## Brom143 (Oct 21, 2016)

Rey S. said:


> Hello all,
> 
> There are some of us that receive the "not straightforward" email. Some would have to wait a long time, others less. Lets start this thread to post our "new" post-straightforward-email timelines. Also this can be a good place to discuss and voice some of our concerns.
> 
> ...


Hi may I ask what visa type are you applying for? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rey S. (Sep 9, 2016)

Added the type of visa to the original message.


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Type of visa: Spouse/Fiance (Husband) Settlement
Online application: 2nd August 
Biometrics: 8th Aug 2016
Applying from : Islamabad, Pakistan 
Not Straightforward Email: 25 October 2016


----------



## Brom143 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi Rey do you have refusal history or what? Why do you think your application was classed as not straightforward? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rey S. (Sep 9, 2016)

I had my visa refused last year due to insufficient funds. However, as far as I know it is almost impossible to know exctly why the visa process is delayed. What about your case? Please post your timeline here.


----------



## Brom143 (Oct 21, 2016)

I still haven't lodge my application but hoping to do it all this month. I also have a visa refused this year so my application might also be classed as not straightforward. I'm starting to worry about it

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

My husbands visa was refused last year too however they advised us to go back to his home country and make fresh application there which we have done just hope they dont refuse again.


----------



## kq005163 (Oct 28, 2016)

application type: spouse visa
from: islamabad, pakistan
application date: 02/06/2016
biometric date: 13/06/2016
online application recieved: 24/06/2016
Not straightforward email recieved: 31/08/2016
case escalated: 05/10/2016
no reply recieved
case escalated again: 31/10/2016
reply recieved: 04/11/2016: "We are still processing your application but are unable to provide a
timescale for when a decision will be made"

so frustrating. i don't know how long they will take. This is my first application and i earn well over threshold. 
don't knw when this mental torture will end


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

kq005163 said:


> application type: spouse visa
> from: islamabad, pakistan
> application date: 02/06/2016
> biometric date: 13/06/2016
> ...


Sorry to hear you seem to be have waiting way longer than us all then, why do u think they must assume ur application is not straightforward?


----------



## kq005163 (Oct 28, 2016)

no idea why they so long. I phoned them twice but they dont give you much information. only information i got is they taking more then 120 working days to process the application. but i knw people who applied from islamabad 2 months after me as non priority visa have received visa last week.


----------



## Rey S. (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi all,

You might find this article interesting, concerning timelines and delayed decisions:

House of Commons - The work of the Immigration Directorates (January - June 2014) - Home Affairs Committee

Rey S.

Moderator edit: Keep in mind that this article is nearly 3 years old and may not even apply to the current situation.


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Any updates??


----------



## Rey S. (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello,

Here is my update:

*Type of visa: Spouse (Husband) Settlement
Online application: 19 Aug 2016
Biometrics: 24 Aug 2016
Not Straightforward Email: 04 Nov 2016
Decision made: 09 Nov 2016
Visa received: 10 Nov 2016*

What a ride it has been...good luck to you all!


----------



## Brom143 (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow finally you got what you wanted. Happy for you. Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Rey S. said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is my update:
> 
> ...


Congratulations 🎊


----------

